# bombe d'eau



## tie-break

Bonjour,

existe-t-il en français une expression désignant une énorme quantité de pluie qui tombe violemment et en très peu de temps, provoquant des énormes dégâts (inondations, éboulements, etc.) ?

Depuis quelque temps on entend en Italie le terme de "bombe d'eau - _bomba d'acqua_" mais je crois qu'en français ce terme ne veut rien dire, à part les petits ballons que les enfants s'amusent à remplir d'eau et à lancer contre quelque proie   

Merci


----------



## FranParis

Oui, *une trombe d'eau*.


----------



## janpol

Il pleut à verse, il pleut à seaux (comme si on jetait des seaux d'eau), il pleut / tombe des cordes, il pleut / tombe des hallebardes... Il existe aussi une expresion normande d'une poésie très relative que je me garderai bien de dire ici...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ou bien _des cataractes_…


----------



## tie-break

Merci à tous


----------



## beri

tie-break said:


> les petits ballons que les enfants s'amusent à remplir d'eau et à lancer contre quelque proie


pour être exact, en français, on appelle ça une bombe *à* eau


----------



## LV4-26

On dit aussi _c'est le déluge !_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

janpol said:


> [...]Il existe aussi une expresion normande d'une poésie très relative que je me garderai bien de dire ici...


Allez, je la dis pour toi ?
« Il pleut comme vache qui pisse. »  (je l'aime bien, moi.)

Stefano, peut-être que ce thème sur la météo t'intéressera aussi.


----------



## Nicomon

Au Québec on dit : _Il pleut à boire debout_ et _Il tombe des clous_ (parfois aussi des cordes)

_C'est un vrai déluge!_ (LV4) est aussi très courant. Ou encore _il pleut à torrents._

Je n'ai par contre pas entendu _cataractes_ (MC) dans ce sens (je connaissais les chutes, ou l'affection des yeux). 

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression _trombe d'eau_ (Fran-Paris) non plus, mais au son, et compte tenu de la définition qui suit, àma, c'est le terme qui s'approche le plus de la question de Stefano. 


> Définition : Cyclone caractérisé par la formation d'une colonne nébuleuse aspirante et tourbillonnante allant de la masse nuageuse à la mer
> Note technique : Une trombe d'eau est aussi une averse très violente


source (index de phénomènes météo)


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est marrant, j'emploie toujours "trombes d'eau" au pluriel moi !
Mais je préfère de loin les bovidés...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ploupinet said:


> C'est marrant, j'emploie toujours "trombes d'eau" au pluriel moi !
> Mais je préfère de loin les bovidés...


Moi aussi : pluriel et bovidés.


----------



## Nicomon

Sûr que les bovidés sont plus amusants... mais j'imagine mal un annonceur de la météo dire à la télé :
« _Dans la nuit de jeudi à vendredi, il a plu comme vache qui pisse dans le Sud de l'Italie. »_  

Je continue de penser que _trombe(s) d'eau_ (qu'on n'entend pas au Québec) est peut-être un meilleur équivalent de _bomba d'acqua,_ dans le sens de 
_pluie diluvienne/averse torrentielle._ 

Extrait du TLFI


> Trombe d'eau. Averse torrentielle. Synon. cataracte1, déluge. Une trombe d'eau s'abattait sur le quartier; à toutes les fenêtres on relevait les stores; les garçons de café, leur serviette sur la tête, roulaient les larges tentes des terrasses (Martin du G., Thib., Cah. gr., 1922, p. 638).


 
*Averse torrentielle*
Pluie abondante qui produit des augmentations subites du débit des cours d’eau et potentiellement des inondations.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] mais j'imagine mal un annonceur de la météo dire à la télé :
> « _Dans la nuit de jeudi à vendredi, il a plu comme vache qui pisse dans le Sud de l'Italie. »_
> [...]


Oui mais Stefano n'avait pas parlé d'annonce météo !  (j'en ai parlé dans un lien seulement).
J'en profite pour dire que pleuvoir comme vache qui pisse est une expression populaire très courante utilisée souvent dans mon entourage en tout cas (quand on revient de Paris, puisqu'à Marseille il ne pleut jamais ) : le verbe pisser en fait une expression bien imagée mais pas une expression vulgaire pour autant...
Pour les trombes d'eau (qui s'abattent sur un pays), ça s'entend aussi fréquemment en France. Stefano, tu peux l'utiliser sans risque, tu seras parfaitement compris, en France au moins.


----------



## tie-break

Nicomon said:


> Je continue de penser que _trombe(s) d'eau_ (qu'on n'entend pas au Québec) est peut-être un meilleur équivalent de _bomba d'acqua,_ dans le sens de
> _pluie diluvienne/averse torrentielle._


 
Je suis d'accord 

Une "bombe d'eau" ne peut pas être consideré simplement comme "une averse plus intense que d'habitude".

Il faut dire tout d'abord que c'est quelque chose de très rare, heureusement ! Mais quand elle se manifeste, il va y avoir sans doute des énormes dégâts et une quantité de pluie tombée en une seule journée qui dépasse, parfois, la valeur moyenne mensuelle !


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pour les trombes d'eau (qui s'abattent sur un pays), ça s'entend aussi fréquemment en France. Stefano, tu peux l'utiliser sans risque, tu seras parfaitement compris, en France au moins.


 
Merci


----------



## FranParis

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> (quand on revient de Paris, puisqu'à Marseille il ne pleut jamais )


 
Non, il ne fait que pluviner, alors qu'ici, il pleut tant qu'il peut...


----------



## Maître Capello

FranParis said:


> Non, il ne fait que pluviner, alors qu'ici, il pleut tant qu'il peut...


« _Pl*u*viner_ » ? Je ne connais que _pl*eu*viner_… (Mais c'est peut-être simplement une faute de frappe de ta part.)


----------



## FranParis

Non, non, il s'agit bien de pluviner..


----------



## janpol

"crachiner", en somme ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Pour un petit crachin, n'en faisons pas tout un plat ! 
Stefano, la solution de Nicomon, "averse torrentielle" me paraît en fait la mieux adaptée si celle-ci provoque des dégâts : en effet, les bovidés sont très mignons, mais manquent cruellement de sérieux dans ce genre de situation !


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le sens de _pl(e)uviner_, et _crachiner_, il y a aussi _bruiner, __gouttiner_ (ce serait Belge) et _pleuvioter._ Ou en québécois familier (mais je trouve le mot bien laid) _mouillasser_.

Je dis _une petite bruine _


----------



## nobbs

Quand il _pluviote _(ou _pleuviote_), ça ne me dérange pas trop, mais les grosses _draches _que l'on subit souvent à Bruxelles sont particulièrement désagréables.


----------

